# Best Bred by Exhibitor



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!

I was glad to see you and get the great news in person this morning!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, I watched it earlier she was very interested in what was on the carpet.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Wow, Chaos, thanks for pointing that out.


I don't think she meant anything by it. Just an innocuous comment on the silly things our dogs do while in the ring.

She looked lovely. Congrats on your win.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Wow, Chaos, thanks for pointing that out. This is a young bitch who actually has not been shown that much. Yes, she did try to bait dive. Something we'll be working on, since she is only FIFTEEN MONTHS OLD.


Um, over reaction much?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Um, over reaction much?


Depends on how you read the original post it could come across snarky, especially if excited for a fantstic outcome. The important thing is Ms Katie showed well & is a stunning dog.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Is it just me and my computer? Why is this thread full of X's? I don't see a dog here? Oh well, guess DF must be acting up again.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I guess there must have been some good news here but now its gone.. congrats Red, great accomplishment at such a big show, from the Bred By class no less.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Depends on how you read the original post it could come across snarky, especially if excited for a fantstic outcome. The important thing is Ms Katie showed well & is a stunning dog.


Saw nothing remotely snarky there, just an innocent comment about the dog.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's not you, MissMutt. Red deleted all her news...again.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Xeph said:


> It's not you, MissMutt. Red deleted all her news...again.


I thought it was just me to not knowing something that maybe i should of LOL

Even though the information is deleted , congrats on the win


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Good Lord am I an idiot. I thought all the xxxxx meant like xoxo, so happy. duh! I am happy for Red that her lovely little bitch Katie is doing so well. I am sure she is over the moon about it.  Congrats Red! Can't wait to see the new little ones.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I do not know why Red chose to delete her posts.........

I did see her at the show shortly after her bitch took this placement. She was visibly moved. 

I also don't know how closely some of you have been following the successes of Red's bitch. The run has been nothing short of amazing.....


----------

